# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط: طبقات المالكية، لمؤلف مجهول؟

## سمية

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أحتاج لنسخة مصورة من هذا المخطوط، لتوثيق بعض المعلومات الخاصة بالبحث الذي أنا بصدده، و أوجه طلبي للإخوة المغاربة على الخصوص، فللمخطوط نسخة بالخزانة العامة بالرباط، ولا أعلم الكيفية التي تمكنني من الاتصال بالقائمين على هذه الخزانة.
ورغم أن طلبي يبدو بعيد المنال،فرجائي كبير أن أجد من بين الإخوة في هذا المجلس الموقر من يستجيب لندائي، ويهب لإغاثتي،وجزى الله من أعانني الفردوس الأعلى.

----------


## طارق مصطفى

بإمكانكِ أختي الكريمة مراسلة مركز جمعة الماجد للثقافة والتراث بدبي، فقد صوروا الكثير من مخطوطات المغرب، وقد تكون هذه النسخة دليهم، والله أعلم.

----------


## سمية

بارك الله فيكم، ولقد أجلت النظر في قاعدة بيانات مخطوطات مركز جمعة الماجد، ولم أعثر على أثر لهذا المخطوط من بين مقتنيات المركز.

----------


## طارق مصطفى

يمكن مراسلتهم على بريدهم الإلكتروني: info@almajidcenter.org
فقواعد بيانات المخطوطات المغربية غير موجودة بالموقع.

----------


## سمية

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومة، و سأحاول الاتصال بالمركز، فربما أعثر على ضالتي.

----------

